# Knox Lake



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I heard it is no longer a 9.9hp lake,I was told they made it a idle speed lake is this true?


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

you might try calling knox marine i am sure they can tell you 1-877-694-3011


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

Gentelmen, this just might be true, I talked to Knox Marine a few seconds ago and they said that they have heard it was going to be but have not seen it in writing yet........


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

This will surely open the lake to a slew of boaters, good or bad is hard to tell, depends on what motor you have,lol.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This should be interesting. Knox was getting a lot of pressure as a 10hp only lake. Especially on summer weekends.

Knox is a fairly narrow lake. I'd imagine a no wake limit would be easier to enforce than at a big reservoir like hoover.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I read in Ohio Outdoor News they want to make it unlimited horse but 10 and above can only idle. yeah right. Also they want to make a few other lakes that are 10 horse unlimited. I don't fish Knox myself but I don't understand it, there are plenty of lakes with unlimited horse that people can use.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Also they want to make a few other lakes that are 10 horse unlimited.


They better be careful or we'll be forced to unleash the kracken again....MISFIT!!! [email protected]


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I think it's a great idea,I don't personally believe there should be any horsepower restricted lakes.Having lakewide idle speed for larger motors always made sense,here's hoping they do the same for Charles Mill,Leesville,Clendening,Piedmont,Pymy and all the others.For the guys that believe "their lake" should remain a 10hp lake,do you ever launch your boats on non-restricted lakes? Boaters with larger horsepower engines have every bit as much right fishing lakes such as Knox or Hoover as you do launching your 10 horse at Alum or Buckeye.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd be happy to use just my TM at knox with my boat. Its a really good lake to fish but boating in it can be hazardous, lots of stumps and such to screw up a motor if you don't know the lake.


----------



## mcvay22j (May 21, 2007)

I heard it will most likely happen, but nothing official yet.
I think it is a bad idea and the complete opposite direction that the DNR needs to be going. The lake is too small and with little open water fishing the added pressure will hurt it. They should be looking at making it an electric motor only lake. It would protect the lake much more. We need to focus on protecting the lake instead of promoting people to buy 250hp outboards. Just think of all the extra pollution that will go into the lake. Every outboard out there has an underwater exhaust and is pumping carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, fuel and oil residue into the water. We have enough terrible lakes in Ohio to ruin one of the few good ones we have.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think trolling mtr. only would be fine cause thats all I use up there cause I have a 150 on my boat,its tough enough to catch those high pressured bass there and I fish it alot


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow this thread is gonna take off, i cant believe they would actually change this for knox, although im kinda undecided whether im pro or con on the idea, there are great arguments for both ends. i love the restricted lakes though because of the lack of a thousand boaters. although a 9.9 probaly causes more damage to the waters and creates more wake that a big motor idling. sooooo who knows which is right?


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

I can put up with a few moron's (in their big expensive bass boats) going between me and the bank without asking to do so, but now it's going to be worse. Thanks for nothing ODNR.
JONZUN


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hey cmon now, most of the guys in the bass boats, in my experiences, are not the crazies on the lake. the tourny guys are usually the most respectful, rather than the skiers, and joy riders.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

was at a meeting today and odnr says their is a proposal on the table. open meeting in march at region 1 in columbus. not sure of the date but if you have an opinion you should attend and speak it.if not dont cry if you dont.other lakes are dow,oxbow,lake la su an and burr oak. idel speed for motors over 10 hp,under 10 as they are now, just to let everyone know.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Danshady said:


> hey cmon now, most of the guys in the bass boats, in my experiences, are not the crazies on the lake. the tourny guys are usually the most respectful, rather than the skiers, and joy riders.


your right we are the ones fishing alot more serious than most the ones who can run a gas motor,cause we are stuck to our trolling mtr.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The word on the streets is that the ODNR is making 1 hp restricted lake in each region unlimited hp with a speed limit . Sure wish it would be Charles mill instead of Knox in that region though .


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

well hoover is safe as long as our (columbus)water comes from there...only thing though im not sure why it is restricted, if its about the amount of boats or what, but usually from what ive seen the 9.9's and less usually leak way more oil than your bigger motors would idling...


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

i have fished over at clearfork and that lake has always been a speed limit lake. they have never had a problem over there and it is still a great place to fish. i would like to see knox go to that because it would make it easier to get the the dam end of the lake quicker. i use my trolling motor down there but it is a strain on my batteries. not complaining because i don't mind but if there was a tourny down there how is it fair that a 9.9 can go balls out and i have to use a trolling motor, no way i can keep up. clearfork is an 8 mph limit and i know some the 9.9 out there go faster than that.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have been told it will not hapen at hoover. To much money on the lake and the sailboat club. It would need to be done yearly through the city of columbus.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hoover from what I know and heard will stay 9.9 for the foreseeable future, since the city of Columbus owns and runs it, and we get a bunch of our drinking water from it(which is the death of big walnut below Morse road by the way). The state has tried it before and Columbus won't back down. My feelings on it ( I don't own a power boat, just yakking) is 9.9 is great for a few select lakes, and its not unfair to larger motors and some protest, you have the right to boat it like everyone else and enjoy the lake, just not a hyper speeds. We already have a light-speed lake (alum) that most fishermen stay away from like a 50 year old stripper, if you feel the need for speed boat there, if you want a bit of piece, Hoover, and like I said before, everyone is welcome there, just follow the rules.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

My buddy lives on a cove of Knox and the HP will be unlimited yet the speed is retricted to 10MPH. Special Bass lake. Traffic will certainly increase yet I believe that this fishery is coveted and should increased traffic increase challenges to fish population, enjoyment and lake quality the state would revert to the 10HP restriction. I would guess it is easier to revert to a previously restricted HP limit than remove the restriction to unlimited. This will be interesting b/c the quality of Bass and Crappie is impressive.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Im with mcvay, I go to the limited HP lakes for the peace and quiet and don't have to worry about 3 ft rollers. The bigger boats will also have problems in the shallows there.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope they don't allow this. My girlfriend and I found this lake last year, and I found it to be very peaceful. I don't own a boat and we would rent one from Grandpa's Tackle Box up there. It was always nice going up there and enjoying a peaceful day/night of fishing without having to worry about all of the boat traffic. Does anyone know about the date yet for the meeting in Columbus? I will gladly go and represent those of us who feel the same way.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm surprised we haven't heard from some of our knox regulars...Tredder, bstew, Fish4Fun, DrChip,...?


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, been holding off because when I expressed these views about Hoover when I first joined I kinda got my head taken off...  

I think I've always been of the opinion that a big motor at idle produces both less noise and less wake than a small motor at full throttle -- and so arguments about preserving peace and tranquility (or shorelines) by having a 10hp limit rather than a no wake limit don't cut it for me. So, I'd be all for the change so that I don't have to burn up so much time and battery moving from one end to the other. In fact, I'd endorse a complete no wake requirement for Knox that would apply to all motors, not just those over 10hp.

I should note, though, that I am currently running a 115 on my bass boat, and used to fish Knox with a boat with a 40 horse motor. So, it's to my advantage to have such a regulation.

I do agree on one point, though -- increasing the pressure dramatically on Knox would be a bad thing (although not so bad given the 18" bass minimum size limit would make Knox a poor choice for most bass tournaments and for those who don't practice catch and release)...

Just my .02...


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I really don't have a dog in this fight even though Knox is the closest lake to where I live. I used to fish there frequently, but haven't for many years. I still have an opinion on it, though! ;-)

On one hand, the fact that opening this up to idle speed for larger motors could increase pressure (on bass) which could be a bad thing. If you made the lake a no-wake lake, as some have suggested, then you piss off the guys that run 9.9 HP motors (or heaven forbid) 15's badged as 9.9 HP motors. You could make it all an electric lake and make everyone mad.  I think I'd lean toward the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" school of thought on this one, although a lake wide speed limit or no wake (as DrChip suggested) seems to make alot of sense if the idea is to actually attempt to "preserve" the habitat/shoreline.You won't make everyone happy, no matter what.

Tim


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

If its worth two cents (lol) 
I love Knox Lake, and fish it a lot (as often as I can
especially with the cost to tow there.)
Unlimited, no, no, no,
I know most of you guys would adhere (lol) to a no wake
rule if large motors where allowed. for those of you who know Knox,
Can you see yourself setting by the big tree just around the curve
past the fishing structure for bankers and here comes 250hp around said curve, full tilt on plane gettin it. what wake I didnt see ya.
IT WILL HAPPEN !!!!!!!
This is the main reason I no longer fish Alum.
My two cents, the lake is too narrow for high speed. (good by banks.)
Further, no wake for 9.9 ers would suit me just fine.
If the change does take place, who is gonna enforce it ???
They (ODNR, SHERIFFS OR enforcements of any kind) can`t even keep up with the poachers that abound in our area. Yea call em if you want
See Ya Later.........They just don`t have enough people to regulate said
changes....
OH, if the changes are made will they then allow Ski Doos etc. ?????
How would you keep them out. That would be discrimination and a lot
of work for all the poor lawyers that would surface.
What a can of worms that would open 
Like someone above said earlier,,"if it aint broke don`t try to fix it"
See ya at the boat show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capt. Hook
Plus the fishing pressure that would be added is just what Knox 
needs to further ruin a great small motor lake.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

jet ski's would be allowed as long as they are making no wake,they should make it electric motor only,it would only help the fishing and I have a big motor but the lake is to small for anything big,using a trolling mtr makes you fish that much harder cause you go sooooo slooow


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

How about only being able to use your trolling motor on its lowest setting! Sorry i could not help it.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Aw Marshall, go back to bed................
capt Hook


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Most lakes that are idel speed prohibit PWC on them . They will be stopped pretty quick when they try to put in . Not to start any more concerns but , I heard yesterday that Knox may not be the only lake effected by all of this . I heard that all lakes maintained and opperated by the state will no longer be HP restricted as of July 1st , 2008 . I guess we will have to do some research and see if any of this is true .


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ODNR will have a booth at the columbus sport show. I'll try to gather some intel when I stop by after work tomorrow .


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

that gonna make our fishing alot harder in these small lakes,I can't imagine them making kokosing unlimited hp


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

I for one am glad they are considering this. It is ridiculious to have hp restrictions on these lakes. It almost forces you to have 2 or even 3 boats to fish ohio waters, (erie included) . No reason a speed limit can not be enforced. MOST PEOPLE WOULD ABIDE BY THE LAW, IF NOT JUST GET THE HULL NUMBER AND REPORT THEM!! Clearfork has been this way for years and no issues and the fishing is still great. Dont have to worry about pleasure riders or pwc. I brought this up to the watercraft division people a couple years ago at the sportsmen show, but they just kinda of blew me off and said I would have to talk to the higher ups. Great, more red tape!! Well somebody must have felt strong enough to pursue this cause maybe it will become a reality. I for one thank whoever started this quest for speed limits instead of hp restrictions. It opens up a bunch of fishing oppurtunity's that I did not have before. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mcvay22j (May 21, 2007)

This would be just my luck. I have had two boats for the past 8 years. A 19ft bass boat and a 14ft aluminum for the 10hp lakes. Since I am only 20 minutes from Knox and fish it most of the time I made the decision to sell the bass boat. It is to much work to keep two boats maintained. If I knew they were going to change the limit at Knox I would definately have sold the aluminium boat and kept the bass boat. It figures.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with fishinnut, I have fished Clearfork many times in the past and its idle speed. Never saw any problems I would suppose its because it is inforced. Small boats at speed will put out more wake than a bassboat at idle speed. 
Just doesn't make sense to think that everyone will break the " idle speed law only" when in a bassboat when they aren't breaking the law now on Knox using only their electric motor?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well i live about 5min or less from the ramp by the dam and we now dock a pontoon at the docks by Grandpa's Tackle box. 

I have fished Knox for several years and lived right next to the lake since i was a kid.

I used my trolling motor on my boat i had because the motor was to big i thought it sucked but it was also nice as the lake on any morning of the week was very empty me and maybe one or two other regulars would be in the lot putting in boats and it was only cpl people seen on the lake i would hate to see the lake get way over crowded.

That being said i have allways hated a HP restriction!! it limits to much i have fished ClearFork alot and the lake usually on average is not over crowded and everyone obeys the rules.

The only problem is there is always the idiot that will push the rules and bend them and break them or just doesn't care. So one day i will be out with my kids on Knox enjoying a beautiful summer day and some moron will shoot down threw the main lake channel wide open with a 250hp boat and after a cpl times of this the lake would end up back to 9.9HP and the few would ruin it for the Many.

One of the KEY differences between Clear Fork and a place like Knox. There are Cops on at Clear Fork and keep two boats on the lake. And people know not to push the limits cause the cop doesn't care why you did it he will ticket you $70 bucks doesn't matter if its a monsoon rain or what ever they don't care the rules are the rules it better be a life or death event if you going over the speed limit.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its all about law enforcement, wether we are talking about fish length limits or speed limits. The laws will have to be enforced. Yes I have fished Knox many times in the past with my 20ft bassboat and trolling motor and have saw people breaking the law by using their gas motor. Morons break no wake laws on lakes all the time, again its all about enforcement of the laws


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I think clearfork is run and owned by the city of mansfield. I fish it 6 to 8 times a yr and am checked at the launch ramp almost always eather putting in or pulling out. Now Clear Fork being owned by the city of Mansfield it may get patrolled more then other resevoirs that are owned by the state.


----------



## Sunfish (Jun 19, 2004)

To all, see discussion in the "9.9 no more" thread for additional discussion.


----------

